# Router



## Fireboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello guys, time for some education.........

I am looking for some sugestions about good routers. I have been lately doing more and more finish carpentry, and a nice router will be a nice adittion to my collection.
I am pretty much a brand name guy, do not mine to spend an extra $ for good tool, I am considering dewalt, bosch, makita etc. Any good expirience sugestions and ideas.

Sincerely Fireboy


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

Fireboy said:


> Hello guys, time for some education.........
> 
> I am looking for some sugestions about good routers. I have been lately doing more and more finish carpentry, and a nice router will be a nice adittion to my collection.
> I am pretty much a brand name guy, do not mine to spend an extra $ for good tool, I am considering dewalt, bosch, makita etc. Any good expirience sugestions and ideas.
> ...


Porter cable and bosch makes a good line of routers.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a PC plunge router and love it. I inherited it from my Dad and he only bought the best tools - good enough for me!


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I have two Bosch that I use in the shop and on the job, if required. Since you probably want an all around model, I suggest the combination kit, which includes a fixed base and a plunge base. If I'm not plunging, I prefer the "D" handle as it offers more control.
Whichever make/model you decide on, make sure it accepts 1/2" bits.

View attachment 1805
View attachment 1806


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

PC for me.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

The Bosch for me. Very easy to adjust height when it is mounted in the table.

Stan


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

I use the PC kit with both types of bases...


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

i had porter cable, but the motor broke. It was a good router, but I just bought the bosck fixed base/plunge base. it is awesome, but I kinda wanted to buy the Milwalkee router. I hear its real nice.


----------



## benchmark2323 (Dec 20, 2005)

on amazon i got a pc router combo then if you sent them the rebate that came with it in then they sent yuo the d-handle for free. i got the whole set up for $250 with shipping.cant remember what model it is off hand but its the the best they make


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

*BOSCH* is there another?


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

dayspring said:


> *BOSCH* is there another?


*YES PORTER CABLE*:thumbsup:


----------



## Bella D (Jan 21, 2006)

Hitachi combo kit. Around $ 200.00 works excellent and has a great case. The PC isn't bad either.:thumbup:


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

I have had very good results with my Porter Cable D handle router. Dunno how well they make them now but my 10+ year old is going strong. 

Just finished a project where I put edges on 272 feet of redwood 2x8.

And AMEN about the D handle, particularly when using large bits on longer runs.


----------



## creativecarpent (Apr 27, 2005)

*what about...*

so nobody votes for the dewalt kit? call me yellar, but my last dewalt has been a dream for 6 years. I am also looking for a router(for a second setup, or if I decide to use both hands to speed things up a bit) and saw a kit with the d handle, fixed and plunge base, along with a edge guide and case for $280. 
I've also noticed a few guys with Rigid brand which has a couple of LED lights. Where did that brand come from?? any good?


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

I heard that Home Depot bought the Rigid brand a few years back, no clue if this is actually true but they've definitely been making a better product in the past couple years.

I agree with the mob here. Porter Cable is my preference with Bosch a close second. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## clampman (Feb 25, 2006)

I think it depends on what you want to do with it. Plunge routers are the most versatile if you are going for your first one.

Of the two pictured below, I bought the square base on the right in 1978 and since then have replaced the bearings once and the brushes twice. I bought the other one in 85 and switched handles since it had an arbor lock and was faster switching bits. It needs bearings now (about $12). 

At the time I bought the first, it was the only plunge router on the market (to my knowledge) except for a huge Stanley which was about a thousand bucks. It was also the most powerful on the market except for the Stanley.

The only thing makita has screwed up over the years that I can tell is the handles. I've probably used, at one time or another, every decent router that was on the market up to a few years ago, and I would still go for the makita plunge router for power, compactness, balance and ease of use. The depth lock is small, adjustable, sensitive and easy to reach with your index finger. The power switch is easy to reach with your thumb and forefinger - especially with the older handles. And both are operated with the right hand. And they can take a real beating.

You should try a few different ones and see which is most comfortable for you.

But I would get a plunge for your first router.



Good luck.

regards,
jimc


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

Just got the Festool 1400 eq and I can easily say it's a whole new animal and worth the money. I have a Bosch that will probably never be used again unless I'm routering pine. Wanted to get the 2000e but it is too big to work with my dovetail jig.


----------



## cjc21021 (Mar 27, 2006)

Home Depot did buy Ridgid power tools but they still own their plumbing line. Research the tool that you buy some are good others not so good.


----------

